
Thought Experiment on Feminism - anindha
https://anindha.com/thought-experiment-on-feminism-39241f0831c8#.64pllqym7
======
gozur88
>If your answers were different for the two questions then you are being
sexist by definition.

Nonsense. This is how the question was worded:

>A man takes a woman on a date, who should pay? Two gay men go on a first
date, who should pay?

Implying the man asked the woman out on a date, while the gay men went by
mutual agreement. It's perfectly reasonable to assume the one who asks will
pay, and therefor the man pays in the first instance and the gay men go dutch.

This sort of false Facebook poignancy is annoying.

------
slater
_whoooosh_

